# What is the most sought after color?



## Bavboym3 (Feb 25, 2008)

Seams like orange is pretty hard to find?


----------



## Bavboym3 (Feb 25, 2008)

Crickets in here


----------



## Aqua Spearo (Oct 10, 2007)

I prefer the models with the SS markers and white text as they look shiny.


----------



## Bavboym3 (Feb 25, 2008)

Aqua Spearo said:


> I prefer the models with the SS markers and white text as they look shiny.
> 
> Very nice. That would have sucked if that got washed away!


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

For me it's Orange, since it's the original special edition color.

Here's my titanium orange.


----------



## justyli (Feb 16, 2008)

I love the heritage color


----------



## Bavboym3 (Feb 25, 2008)

Everyone is just voting for the watch they have.. o|


----------



## Aqua Spearo (Oct 10, 2007)

Thats the best part though because there is something for everyone!


----------



## Otto76 (Dec 11, 2009)

Orange was more limited than the other LE colours, wasn't it? (250 instead of 500)

I'm with Aqua Spearo, I like SS and white numerals best. I've got that combo on my BR 02. 

I used to have black BR 01 which I dinged and couldn't fix it, that's put me off PVD.


----------



## RooRocks (Dec 30, 2009)

When I looked into getting my B&R I was looking at the Military, Phantom, Commando and the Heritage. I got the Heritage because the Military was too small and the phantom and commando lume was not existent and it made it hard to read the watch.

I would have loved to get an orange one, but I think I may get a U-Boat in orange. I love my Heritage on the ammo strap!


----------



## BreaknecK (Nov 14, 2008)

I voted for Phantom, but I like the blue and orange pieces as well. Sought after certainly is an individual preference, but the more limited the release, certainly can help add to that.


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

justyli said:


> I love the heritage color
> 
> +1. one of the most beautiful Instruments.!
> 
> Tony


----------



## akira23 (Dec 15, 2009)

I have to go with the heritage as well! My second would be the red....

Cheers!


----------



## simoncudd (Dec 22, 2007)

surely its yellow?!!


----------



## simoncudd (Dec 22, 2007)

or is it the Military?!!!!


----------



## akira23 (Dec 15, 2009)

Nice collection cuddsville! some Day when I grow up I will have amassed several B&R's like you!

Cheers!


----------



## simoncudd (Dec 22, 2007)

why thank you Sir!!
thats not a bad collection yourself!


----------



## tarponfly49 (Sep 20, 2009)

I'd say Heritage, or the 03-94 Black and White...it seems to be quite popular since it's release!


----------



## simoncudd (Dec 22, 2007)

yes the 94 B&W is truly awesome!!!


----------



## simoncudd (Dec 22, 2007)

On reflection- I think it could well be blue!
:-!


----------



## orientwatchusa (Jan 24, 2010)

I'd say orange is the most sought after color because it's unique and a really eye-catching color. We've had great reviews about the orange bezel on Orient's Mako XL and other models with orange features.



Bavboym3 said:


> Seams like orange is pretty hard to find?


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)

I bought a commando myself, but I'm gonna say orange is more sought after for the same reason as someone else mentioned earlier. The orange is LTD to 250 pcs. Most other LTDs are 500 pcs.


----------



## cigarlvr (Sep 9, 2007)

Phantom seems to be hard to find at dealers but super easy on the bay or in the resale market and they are all BNIB


----------



## Txemizo (Apr 25, 2010)

Bavboym3 said:


> Everyone is just voting for the watch they have.. o|


I don't own one, but I voted heritage judging by the pictures posted here ;-)


----------



## pestilence666 (May 22, 2010)

one day, as for now, still collecting those "best bang for my bucks" watches.

but the black and white chrono, is in my list....how much retail for that?


----------

